# Ever use a .....



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Anyone ever use a Mernickel Extreme holster with a glock, XD or USP. it looks like a good holster for a 1911 but i want to know if it holds high and tight to the body with other types of autos.

Im searching for a open top, high and tight holster

thanks in advance.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, never even heard of that brand before. No one around here carries one.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I believe Mernickle is a custom only kinda guy with a set lineup.I used one of his that rode really high with my commander but my eclipse ultra wants to flip in it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Great holsters but big bucks. I would use them for a 1911 only. They are high and tight and some have a mag holder that works great next to the pistol. You looking at dropping 175 for one. If you got the money get one.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Kind of a late response but Mernickle Holsters are the best I've ever had. They are kina' pricey but well worth it. Go to www.mernickleholsters.com for a good look. Very nice website. Bob Mernickle is a nice guy and will make everything right. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You can end your search with the Don Hume #171 OT holster.

This holster snugs up good, carries comfortably, has no thumb-break strap, and is as fast as a snake strike.

Bob Wright


----------



## CaryC (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Kind of a late response but Mernickle Holsters are the best I've ever had. They are kina' pricey but well worth it. Go to www.mernickleholsters.com for a good look. Very nice website. Bob Mernickle is a nice guy and will make everything right. Good luck.


I have 5 rigs made by Bob Mernickel. His work is top quality He was also the World Fast Draw Association champion in 2005. I think that was the year.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I talked to him on the phone a couple of times while buying his holsters. He is a very nice gentleman and will work with you on anything you want. One holster I ordered came with a little design on the outside that I had not really wanted and had requested he just make it with no design. When I asked him about it he said just send it back and he would replace it. I responded that I wouldn't do that because it really wasn't a problem. I appreciated his offer though. Just shows what kind of service he has.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I talked to him on the phone a couple of times while buying his holsters. He is a very nice gentleman and will work with you on anything you want. One holster I ordered cam with a little design on the outside that I had not really wanted and had requested he just make it with no design. When I asked him about it he said just send it back and he would replace it. I responded that I wouldn't do that because it really wasn't a problem. I appreciated his offer though. Just shows what kind of service he has.


ANY PICS OF THESE, or a site to look at them??

Ron


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

www.mernickleholsters.com

[IMG:595:446:5aac86f609]http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/7244/mernickleholsters6od.jpg[/img:5aac86f609]

Here's a crappy quick picture of my two. The one on the left is for any 1911 and the one on the right is for a Ruger single action (both the Vaquero and Blackhawk will fit). The Ruger is a combo strong side and crossdraw holster (you can't see the lower belt loop in this picture). Both are very high ride and pull the gun in tight to the body. Very stiff holsters, very good retention, and excellent craftsmanship. As you can tell, my holsters have seen some use. I can highly recommend these.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Here's another (crappy!!) picture with guns inserted.

[IMG:459:344:f7d9263dd2]http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/1593/mernickleholstersguns2tm.jpg[/img:f7d9263dd2]

These bad pictures really don't do the holsters justice.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Nice*

Charlie,
No reason to have a holster if it don't get any use. Thanks for the pics--took a quick look at the site--sure is some nice work and super belts.

Ron


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No problem. I have even carried the Ruger concealed once or twice while going into town during a shooting or hunting session. It works extemely well.


----------

